# Rocket boxer 2 group



## Mike_1987 (Nov 9, 2017)

Any experiences on this machine? For small coffee shop, alternatives are sanremo zoe and la spaz s5... Cheers!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

All 3 are fairly standard 2 group auto machines. Spares / repairs / servicing may be easier to source for the SR & Spaz.


----------



## Mike_1987 (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks, that's the only thing putting me off the rocket, don't see many of them about either.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have no imput, but one forsale on the unitedbarista uk


----------



## Mike_1987 (Nov 9, 2017)

Cheers! I'll take a look


----------

